
LBRY: a decentralized, community-owned YouTube alternative – AMA - davidgerard
https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/50tyub/were_the_nerds_behind_lbry_a_decentralized/
======
nercht12
Someone beat you to posting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418081)

